# shadowcast - To jack plate or not to?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Lookin' for an opinion, eh?

I'll offer one. No. Don't install a jackplate on the ShadowCast.
Keep it light weight and keep it simple. Running in less than 12 inches
is just an excuse to chew up the vegetation, not a good idea.
I've been playing with pocket tunnels for 4 years now.
Once I hit water depth that I have to think twice about,
I shut down, tilt clear and pole. Find more fish that way.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I think they are useful even if not running over vegetation. Idling up to an island to hang out. Idling in shallow water. Running shallow where ther is no vegetation. Yes the 30 lbs sucks but I use mine consantly where I boat. Oh ya, sand bar hopping to a area deep enough to run normally just over it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah been trying to keep it simple to this point. I think the weight alone is enough to deter me from pulling the trigger. If the boat had sponsons I might have a different view. With the water level in the north end of the lagoon lately I started thinking whether a plate would help. Seems like a double edged sword.


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

I go back and forth on this. The real reason for.the jackplate is engine performance, your trim tabs are already helping you run plenty shallow. You might consider a manual jackplate that you can play with the heighth adjustment to get the most out of your motor. Another thing to consider is the setback the.plate provides. This allows your prop to be in cleaner water and you will be able to run the motor a little higher as well. The T&H microjacker is a hydraulic unit that only weigjs 22# I think, 4inch setback. That is the one I am looking at for my boat eventually. Good luck which ever way you go!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I fish the lagoon as well. Extra 30 lbs on back wont change running draft much. But having the motor up another 7inches might even mean getting thru slippery creek or not. I have been by many pushing their boat at 6am. Thats a bad way to start the day. Might hurt polling draft about 1/2 in. I doubt many boats with lower units hanging 12inches below hull can get over tiger shoal this time of year.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Do you already have a fixed jack plate installed? If so, at the minimum it is around 12-14 lbs being a standard Bobs narrow. Ive seen in person a Shadowcast with the Bobs installed so it surely is serving a purpose. The extra few pounds, say 13, is not going to be noticable between the 2 IMHO. If you have not already bought and mounted one then the electric is a no brainer in my book between the 2. There is going to be a small amount of reviews for the smaller electric plates due to its limited production. All I can say is that I purchased a rig with one that was not operable. I removed it and mounted the motor directly on the transom. Lets just say it only lasted 1-2 trips before I decided to rebuild and could not be happier..


----------



## jslimick89 (Feb 10, 2011)

Bobs jack plates has a hydraulic mini jack that is only 18 pounds. I would prefer to have electric but if your concerned with weight that might be a winner.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

An extra 18 or 27 lbs on a normal skiff probably won't affect draft too much but the sc is a fairly small boat. Combine the weight with 6 inches of setback and trim tabs and it can start adding up. The electric plate I looked at is perfect it will allow me to clear the twist clamps when I drop back down. I may be able to cut some of the backing plate not in use to shed weight. I can normally get through slippery creek just fine but haven't tried lately with the low water level.
As it is I can get anywhere I want in the lagoon, sometimes it just requires a push pole. Still undecided. 

Jack plate plus compression plate plus a new cupped prop seems like a lot of money and more draft.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Also no jp installed currently. Lower unit extends 7 inches from lowest part of thr transom.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

That's not much at all. I am not familiar with the SC. Maybe you can run in a foot of water without jack plate.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Saw my first ShadowCast way back up in the NE corner of Whitewater yesterday... Great looking skiff. Back at the ramp I saw that it had a tunnel. My old Maverick needs about a foot of water to pole properly but I can still drag on up into 10 or 11 inches depending on my anglers. Must admit that I'm still wanting a micro as a second skiff..

I think I'd do without the tunnel and a jacker - but that's just me....


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I don't think jackplates should be allowed anywhere near the lagoon. It think it should be all pole and troll from the edges in, IMO. Slow it down and bust out the push pole, and catch more fish. What's the rush, seriously? There's ALOT of shallow grass flats off slippery creek, If you are already running in 7-8 inches of water, you are already doing enough damage. Why do more?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just to clarify I don't run in 7 inches over grass. I'm not interested in tearing up the flats either. Some of the north end has very shallow hard bottom in certain areas such as the mouth of slippery creek. There are many other areas without names that have oyster beds that will mess up a lower unit if you are not careful. When my buddy bent his prop on an unexpected sandbar that is what got me thinking about a jp.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Just to clarify I don't run in 7 inches over grass. I'm not interested in tearing up the flats either. Some of the north end has very shallow hard bottom in certain areas such as the mouth of slippery creek. There are many other areas without names that have oyster beds that will mess up a lower unit if you are not careful. When my buddy bent his prop on an unexpected sandbar that is what got me thinking about a jp.


I get through the east and west mouth just fine, and my lower unit hangs lower than 7". If you wanna jack plate get a jack plate. They put 65qt. yeti's in the back decks of SC's now. If your boat sits perfectly now, I don't see the weight and cantilever of a jp doing anything that significant.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> I don't think jackplates should be allowed anywhere near the lagoon. It think it should be all pole and troll from the edges in, IMO. Slow it down and bust out the push pole, and catch more fish. What's the rush, seriously? There's ALOT of shallow grass flats off slippery creek, If you are already running in 7-8 inches of water, you are already doing enough damage. Why do more?



THANK YOU !! Well said !! All we need is one more lazy kook in the lagoon that runs right up to the spot he wants to fish instead of putting in some work on the pole.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> > I don't think jackplates should be allowed anywhere near the lagoon. It think it should be all pole and troll from the edges in, IMO. Slow it down and bust out the push pole, and catch more fish. What's the rush, seriously? There's ALOT of shallow grass flats off slippery creek, If you are already running in 7-8 inches of water, you are already doing enough damage. Why do more?
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU !! Well said !! All we need is one more lazy kook in the lagoon that runs right up to the spot he wants to fish instead of putting in some work on the pole.


I hope you are not referring to me as a lazy kook. If so the comment wasn't necessary and you don't know the first thing about me. 

I asked a question hoping for a decent response which many of you have provided so thanks. I have been fising the lagoon for 15 years and have started fishing the north end exclusively. I got tired of poling a flat for an hour to have someone buzz by scaring everything in sight, or worse shut down right in front of the area you are working. There are lots of oyster beds up north that I'm still learning, some that are clearly visible and many others that are not. With the tidal fluctuations and low light in the mornings it is easy to be in the wrong spot by a few feet hence my interest in a jack plate. Anyways I think I have my answer so no need to reply to this thread anymore.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

This can turn into a pizzing match as you can see. I shouldn't be anywhere near the lagoon with my jack plate , but if your lower unit hangs lower than mine on a jack plate you should be allowed near the lagoon. That was a stupid comment. I don't use my jack plate to cut anyone off, run anywhere boats do not normally run. I use it for safety, crossing sand bars. Idling up to a bar or island with the family, trailering. And I am sorry but there are days here and there that slippery, north tiger entry and many other places most boats can not cross when those extreme lows occur without touching bottom. If you can deal with a little more draft at rest it is a good option. Or a fixed mount raising motor some might be a good option. I choose the powered one because there is times I need motor all the way down such as backing out at a ramp. A prop for running high up does not back a boat up well typically.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> This can turn into a pizzing match as you can see. I shouldn't be anywhere near the lagoon with my jack plate , but if your lower unit hangs lower than mine on a jack plate you should be allowed near the lagoon. That was a stupid comment. I don't use my jack plate to cut anyone off, run anywhere boats do not normally run. I use it for safety, crossing sand bars. Idling up to a bar or island with the family, trailering. And I am sorry but there are days here and there that slippery, north tiger entry and many other places most boats can not cross when those extreme lows occur without touching bottom. If you can deal with a little more draft at rest it is a good option. Or a fixed mount raising motor some might be a good option. I choose the powered one because there is times I need motor all the way down such as backing out at a ramp. A prop for running high up does not back a boat up well typically.


You don't know the first thing about how and where I fish in the lagoon. To say I made a stupid comment, is an ignorant comment on your end. I don't run in water less than 3 ft, and rarely ever fish in anything shallower than a foot. I release every fish I catch, I don't litter(I actually pick up others trash) or crowd other anglers. So exactly why should I not be allowed in the lagoon? I'm one of the few good guys that fishes the lagoon and respects the fishery for how special it really is. If that's wrong than I don't wanna be right.
If you don't use your jp to buzz spoil islands and productive grass flats, that's great. But you are in a minority and the majority who do have them, run in and destroy places that are vital to why the lagoon is so damn special.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

You said jack plates should not be near the lagoon. But because you do not use one it is ok for you even if you have more lower end hanging. Does not make sense to me. I assume during extreme low water periods you must be running main channel from the north or coming from haulover canal or from canaveral ramp since slippery , and east channel near plantation all fall way below 3ft. Lucky for me these are sandy bottoms so no harm done. Pretty much the only access for me to the lagoon or take the main channel south. Anyways, it's all opinion and glad you take care of the lagoon, wish there were more like you.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Yes, add a jack plate. Yes, use it in the lagoon. No, don't be that guy running WOT over anything under 6" of water and you'll be fine.

I ran slippery creek 6 times this last weekend both days and my SC was just fine going anywhere I wanted it to.

You have a light motor- a 2-stroke. If you had a four stroke hanging off the back I would say no because you already have the extra 40lbs of motor on there. Since you have a two stroke you can afford to add 20lbs.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

my son and I were looking at all the prop scars in the lagoon Saturday. it's a mess.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> my son and I were looking at all the prop scars in the lagoon Saturday.  it's a mess.


I personally witnessed a clown power through 5" of grass with his 70hp motor. I yelled 'asshole' at him from 200yards away, I hope he heard me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

Some of the most incorrect responses I have ever read!

No one on this Fourm installs a Jack Plate on their Skiff for the Ability to Run Shallow Grass Flats and in any way Negatively Impact Any Part of The Lagoons! This goes for anywhere in Fl, GA, LA, TX etc..............

The Restrictions that need to be placed on Skiffs in the Lagoon would be Engine HP! Jack Plates! I have seen most of the Damage to the Lagoons 1st hand by Large Heavy Skiffs that get stuck and instead of trying to Pole Off that Flat they just Run Off! Redfish Tournaments where some "Run and Bump" Fish in order to Win at the Expense of The Flats. Etc..................

A Jack Plate allows the Prop to run in less Turbulent "Clean Water" which is "Set-Back" and allows the Prop to be raised Higher, Reducing Drag and Inceasing All Performance Aspects of that Skiff.


The Prop Scares littered all over Florida are created by Idots, Morons, The Uneducated or by some who just don't give a **** about what they do!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes it is a mess and frustrating see. Lots of irresponsible people buzzing trough the shallow grass. They should create more pole n troll zones to protect the flats. That's a different post though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

I would never own a ShadowCast or Skiff with a Tunnel With Out a Jack Plate as it allows adjusting the Prop within the Tunnel be it Manual or Power.

Skiffs with Power TnT Motors, Trim Tabs, Sponsons, Raised Notched Transoms, Tunnel or Non Tunnel the Opinions Are Many regarding any Performance increase with a Jack Plate.

The OP's Skiff have non of the above besides Tabs installing a Jack Plate along with the correct 4 Blade Prop will increase Every Aspect of it's Permormance without impacting Poling Draft.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Geez, im kinda glad I dont fish mosquito lagoon after re ading some of these posts.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry but you are dead wrong. most of the trenches we saw Saturday were in water way too shallow to run without a jackplate. and its not an issue of them having been done when the water was deeper, most were very fresh.

not saying you or anyone on this forum are the culprits but it's obvious some just care more about saving a few minutes then about the habitat.



> Some of the most incorrect responses I have ever read!
> 
> No one on this Fourm installs a Jack Plate on their Skiff for the Ability to Run Shallow Grass Flats and in any way Negatively Impact Any Part of The Lagoons! This goes for anywhere in Fl, GA, LA, TX etc..............
> 
> ...


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> Yes it is a mess and frustrating see. Lots of irresponsible people buzzing trough the shallow grass. They should create more pole n troll zones to protect the flats. That's a different post though.


Well if this is truly how you feel, than I apologize for my post. Just seen way too many idiots buzzing the flats lately. I had a certain "guide" this weekend, Hook 'em charters buzz the whole school of fish I was on and then once he saw em had the nerve to stop and fish em less than 100 yards away from me. Just tired of LAZY people, sorry.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Fishing was SO good before high dollar,high horsepower egomaniacs who think their**** doesn't stink & surely don't think, started to invade our pristine estuaries. Because of these boneheaded morons; there WILL eventually be some type of regulation to at least curb these idiots' actions. The Golden Rule actually works in MOST cases. Save the Lagoon!!!


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

Blaming the jackplate for prop svars in akin to blaming liquer store robberies on gun. Come on guys. It is a piece of equipment, a hunk of metal. I agree that tearing up the grass is bad, but more government regulaion isn't the answer. Ask the gov to step in and you will only be able to fish the lagoon out of recycled cardboard canoes and only on the fifth wednesday of months with a R in them. It is the idiots that "bump" redfish and folks that are ignorant of there surroundings that cause the problem. I am not sure what the answer is but I know it is not in the government. We have a huge problem here on the Texas coast with "Tower Boats". Topdrive, flatbottom boats 18'-22'. These jokers can turn a crystal clear flat into a mudhole in minutes by driving around barely on plane looking for reds. They muddy the water, tear up the grass, spook every fish in 3 counties and piss off everyone fishing. I agree that this started with the big redfish tournaments. I fished the Cup and the FLW when they where around and I saw it being glorified on TV and it grew, now it is out of control. Lots of "Billy Big Time" out there. I let them all know what jerks they are.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Personally I think the fishing changed dramatically just after all those hurricanes came thru. Never been the same since. Think lots of the damage done is during the extreme lows of winter. People misjudge the depth of where they should not be running anyways.


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Saw my first ShadowCast way back up in the NE corner of Whitewater yesterday... Great looking skiff.  Back at the ramp I saw that it had a tunnel.  My old Maverick needs about a foot of water to pole properly but I can still drag on up into 10 or 11 inches depending on my anglers.  Must admit that I'm still wanting a micro as a second skiff..
> 
> I think I'd do without the tunnel and a jacker - but that's just me....


Hey Bob that was me with the 18 SC . I must say it would be a waste of money to put a jack plate on my boat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

> > Saw my first ShadowCast way back up in the NE corner of Whitewater yesterday... Great looking skiff.  Back at the ramp I saw that it had a tunnel.  My old Maverick needs about a foot of water to pole properly but I can still drag on up into 10 or 11 inches depending on my anglers.  Must admit that I'm still wanting a micro as a second skiff..
> >
> > I think I'd do without the tunnel and a jacker - but that's just me....
> 
> ...



Why would it be a waste of money? Are you still running the stock prop?


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes running the stock prop.. have order a merc spitfire 4 blade 11 pitch that will be here this week.

The reason i think it would be a waste of money because the transon is so high i dont think you will gain anything . Maybe a 1/2 inch.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Yes running the stock prop.. have order a merc spitfire 4 blade 11 pitch that will be here this week.
> 
> The reason i think it would be a waste of money because the transon is so high i dont think you will gain anything . Maybe a 1/2 inch.


The SC18 is different than the SC16. On my SC16 i can go almost 4 inches above the top of the tunnel.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

> > Yes running the stock prop.. have order a merc spitfire 4 blade 11 pitch that will be here this week.
> >
> > The reason i think it would be a waste of money because the transon is so high i dont think you will gain anything . Maybe a 1/2 inch.
> 
> ...


Are you talking the top of the Bob's plate? Pictures would be good for those that I know are having problems. 

Not only the Pictures, but all measurements, prop/pitch, compression plate, Jack Plate etc....as we both know your Skiff is set-up almost exactly like mine. 


and "luckybone", thanks for the good reply instead of just a "blanket statement". Also, continue to update your Skiff Build post with things added to then help others who are having a SC 18' being built.

There are a lot of 1st time Skiff owners buying from Ankona and this info will help them big time.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> and "luckybone", thanks for the good reply instead of just a "blanket statement". Also, continue to update your Skiff Build post with things added to then help others who are having a SC 18' being built.
> 
> There are a lot of 1st time Skiff owners buying from Ankona and this info will help them big time.


[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] 
Yes, descriptive updates greatly appreciated and very helpful. Please keep 'em coming. I am one of those, 1st timer, SC18 build waitin', post readin', option pickin', mind changin', wishin' I was fishin' fools.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The sc 18 doesn't look like it needs a jack plate with that tall transom and tall pocket.

Someone should start a seperate thread regarding the 18 to eliminate confusion since the boats are slightly different.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I might have to change my view. Checked out Ankonas site. Wow some of those models look like they just skim the water surface. I assume they are just very light as there is really nothing to them. Simple , effective purpose made boats. The tunnel looked to run with more squat in the stern though. But that is just photos and do not really know if it was just planing out or not. All looked pretty impressive.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> My point for not going with a Lenco Actuactor....as the only Jack Plate to use them...Jacked Up Jacked Plates is OuT of Business.


Got 4 lines on the outriggers, a flat line, 2 downriggers and a teaser.. now thats what I call trolling.
Cmon man


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

So.... I just wanna know.... Can I still bring my coffee with me in the morning or is that too much weight?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> So.... I just wanna know.... Can I still bring my coffee with me in the morning or is that too much weight?


Make sure to pee before heading out and you should be good.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Running a jack plate does not cause prop scars. Running more shallow than your rig should is what causes prop scars. 

That said, a jack plate is not really going to allow a given hull/motor/prop to run that much shallower. The set back allowed by a jack plate may help some, but once you reach the sweet spot for your rig, raising the motor any more is just going to ventilate the prop. A jack plate may be good for the fine tuning and setback, but you can get nearly the same effect by raising/lowering the motor on the transom, and for less money and weight. 

To really run shallower, you need a tunnel or a jet drive, or God forbid, an airboat. For short distances in real shallows, pole, tilt the motor, use a trolling motor or get out and push.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Running a jack plate does not cause prop scars.  Running more shallow than your rig should is what causes prop scars.
> 
> That said, a jack plate is not really going to allow a given hull/motor/prop to run that much shallower.  The set back allowed by a jack plate may help some, but once you reach the sweet spot for your rig, raising the motor any more is just going to ventilate the prop.  A jack plate may be good for the fine tuning and setback, but you can get nearly the same effect by raising/lowering the motor on the transom, and for less money and weight.
> 
> To really run shallower, you need a tunnel or a jet drive, or God forbid, an airboat.  For short distances in real shallows, pole, tilt the motor, use a trolling motor or get out and push.


Of coarse the actual jack plate doesn't cause the actual prop scar. Otherwise it'd be called a jackplate scar. But I know what I see every time I fish the lagoon... At least one guy with a jackplate running or getting on plane in depths they shouldn't be. I see people without plates doing this also, but they can't quite do it in as shallow of water. And just because the prop isn't digging into the bottom, does not mean it isn't doing some damage. If you're running in less than a foot of water, you're are affecting the grass flat and I don't care what anyone says to dispute that. I watch guys blow across flats with hundreds, sometimes thousands of fish on them. Which kills the fishing on that flat for hours, if not indefinately. If you're not one of "these" people than don't take offense to what I say. But to say that people with jack plates do not cause prop scars is false, I'm 100% certain that many do.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jack plates are just tools. It's the operator that's responsible for misuse, not the tool.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Jack plates are just tools.  It's the operator that's responsible for misuse, not the tool.


Obviously....


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Jack plates are just tools.  It's the operator that's responsible for misuse, not the tool.


 So when I see a skiff running through 8"-12" of water, that I just poled through. And it's spitting a 10' rooster tail, is that not him using his jackplate(tool) to run in a depth he shouldn't be running? I could be wrong, maybe it's just trimmed up or something. I honestly don't know... All I know is when i see this scenario (every single time I'm in the lagoon, which is alot) the boat has a jack plate.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

It's like the jet ski question. Do jet skis create a$$holes or is it that a$$holes are just attracted to jet skis?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Jack plates are just tools.  It's the operator that's responsible for misuse, not the tool.
> 
> 
> So when I see a skiff running through 8"-12" of water, that I just poled through. And it's spitting a 10' rooster tail, is that not him using his jackplate(tool) to run in a depth he shouldn't be running? I could be wrong, maybe it's just trimmed up or something. I honestly don't know... All I know is when i see this scenario (every single time I'm in the lagoon, which is alot) the boat has a jack plate.


If he's spitting out a rooster tail, his tilt is at an angle too much, not his 'trim'. Tilt is on the outboard, trim is on the jack plate. Though some motors do both, and some JP's do both.


----------

